# ANY ONE HOT-DITCHIN??



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Went out yesterday with Rick C. on his boat, spent 3-4hrs. dragging cut mullet and casting the tackle box. Kind of slow, we managed 6-8 speckles and spot tails each. Just enough action to keep it fun and had a great day weather-wise. Any one else out there with some of that top secret info to share?? Locations, tide cycles,favorite lures or all the above!!


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

I fished the hot ditch yesterday with Matt(ss minnow) in his boat. We got skunked. We used cut mullet and everything in the tackle box as well. Not a bite. Matt did see one speck follow his lure right up to the boat but that was it. Were you at the hot ditch yesterday or somewhere else in the area? We were there from early morning to about noon. We saw several other boats there but saw no fish caught.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

If yesterday was sunday , yes we were there(you'll have to excuse me I sometimes lose track of daze) from 0900 til about 1430. Fished the point @ the river end of the ditch to the outflow mainly.Caught most of the fish along the north side grass beds and the deep channel in front of the outflow.Shoulda been fishing for those corn-cob sized mullet, they were jumping everywhere and just about jumped in the boat a couple times.Must of just been a slow day.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

We fished that same area around the same time- it was our first time at the ditch. We tried various jig heads and plastics, a mirro lure, and old frozen mullet on fishfinder rigs. I saw all those jumping mullet- we tried unsuccessfully to cast net some. Oh well, hopefully our next trip will be better.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

All the same lures , just a couple caught on a dark green back, yellow bottom TT mirrolure.Most of the rest on 4" smoke twisters and dark blue&white sparkled FIN S with 3/8-1/2 oz. red&/or black jig heads. Just 1 on the cut mullet.My first time but Rick has a little more time invested.Good luck maybe we'll cross paths out there again.


----------



## Smoker (Mar 19, 2002)

Fished Ditch Last Sunday and also Wednesday Morning.
Sunday 01/05/03 - Two Specks 23" and 25" both Released after photos

Wednesday 01/08/03 - Two Specks 24" and 26" 
both Release after photos


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Smoker, glad to see you doing the C&R thing w/ the specks, I'm not sure I'd eat one from back there any way after looking at the discoloration in the gills. And I'm sure glad they started the release citation for them, but 24"!? seems kinda small to equal a 5lber. anyway at least there is a way for people to get paper without killing them. Good info but how about the real good stuff, you know lures/bait, location- outlet/cove-whatzup!!??


----------



## Smoker (Mar 19, 2002)

Jay B,
We caught a couple of the fish in the corner by the bridge on topwater YoZuri Chuggers. The other two were caught on 5" FinS on red 3/4 ounce heads in the cut by the bridge. We also caught a couple of Jack Crevelles' on the top water baits, they were in the 10-15 pound range, and are a lot of fun on light tackle.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Smoker, thanks, sounds like great fun, especially the Jacks. Hope to get back there soon, but I doubt it'll be this weekend. Crappy weather = Honey-do time, you know how it goes! Anyway thanks again and hope to see you out there.


----------

